# hair algae



## pauld (29 Dec 2010)

ok ive been reading and reading and reading , i have more then enough flow i have movement all round the tank i move the drop checker regularly ive reduced lighting and lighting period and still cant beat it i can reduce it but not beat it , all points to co2 distribution so going to firstly tweak the amount of co2 up very gradually im sure by drop checker and visualy ive got more then enough co2 going in so much it even builds up at the end of spray bar and every so often comes out in large bubbles ( not wasted ive placed a korrola above it to split and push round tank ) im useing a boyu up attomiser which ive read good reports on , so suggestions please on a better diffuser or am i missing something ?


----------



## pauld (29 Dec 2010)

for more info on my tank set up please read 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12614&hilit=pauld#p132657


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Dec 2010)

Pauld

if in doubt about the colouration of the DC - take the DC out of the tank and place infront of a piece of white paper, as for the bubble in the spray bar - can you lower the spray bar and twist it upwards a little, the problem is that the hole in the spray bar is lower than the residual bubble and once the bubble gets bigger then its at the same level as the hole and pops out - tweek the position of the spray bar and the bubble should pop out.

Regards
paul.


----------



## pauld (1 Jan 2011)

anymore ideas please


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Jan 2011)

Paul,
       Try adding some liquid carbon to see if you can knock it back. Hair algae is CO2 related so you have issues with lighting, flow and distribution. Obviously reduction of the lighting intensity is the first step. You have a lot of light so that triggers all sorts of issues. A filter upgrade with spraybar extension would also help if you want to keep the full intensity. The more the plants grow the more of everything they need, and the more blockage they create, so this really isn't a surprise given the spectral energy input to the tank.

Cheers,


----------

